# Dish requirements



## harryjaswal (May 24, 2012)

Can anybody tell me what type of dish I need to get strong signal from satellite ST1 ku band....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What is ST1? Orbital Location?

Here is a list of America visible satellites. I dont see ST1.

http://www.lyngsat.com/america.html


----------



## harryjaswal (May 24, 2012)

It's ST1 @ 88 degree east and m in Australia( Melbourne)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

OK. St1 only covers the very northern boarder of Austrailia. You are WAY out of the footprint. Doubt you will be able to get it.

Here is a website. Click on FOOTPRINT, arrow the pointer over to 88E, and click on ST1.
It will give you a footprint map.

http://www.satbeams.com/footprints


----------



## harryjaswal (May 24, 2012)

It is outside the foot prints but it shows a green line to where I lives,
Is that means I still can receive signal????
If you can help please. I don't no much about it....
What about if I use bigger dish like 2.3 or 3 meter one???


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Generally, if it is outside the footprint, (and you are WAY outside), you wont be able to get it. The line is simply showing you can see they satellite in the sky, but that will not do you any good if the satellite is pointing the signal the other way.

I can see the South American satellites, but even with a 3 meter dish, I get no signal from them. It would be like trying to see the beam of a flashlight during the day. If you point it right at you, you can see the light, but if its pointed away, the daylight (noise in the case of a satellite) will keep you from seeing the beam.

That is how American satellites can use the same frequency to send signals to 6 or 8 different cities at the same time, since the people in one city will only see the beam pointed at them, and not be able to see the other ones.


----------



## harryjaswal (May 24, 2012)

Thanx for your help,
If u can guide me with the whole thing that he great.
I can't use ST1 as u said but what about MEASAT 3 @91.5 east, NSS 6 @ 95 east, SES7 @ 108.2 east or INSAT 4A @ 83 east.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You can use any satellite that has the colored footprint area covering your town.
The darker the color (center of the footprint) the smaller dish you will need. If you are on the last band, you may need up to about a 3 or 4 meter dish for C band, or 1.2M to 3M for Ku. That is assuming the channels you want to watch are not scrambled, and your receiver is capable of picking up the format of the signal they are sending out.

A standard definition receiver will not pick up an High Definition station for example, a Pal receiver may have problems with Secam transmissions. It all depends on the equipment. 

I would suggest finding a satellite dealer in your town, who would have much much better information for you than I could give you here on the other side of the planet, as I am not familiar with any of your satellites down there.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is a list of satellites you may be able to get, along with the dish size needed:
http://www.satplus.com.au/files/satellite_fta_list.pdf


----------



## harryjaswal (May 24, 2012)

Thanx for your help,
Really Appriciate it mate...have a good one


----------

